# Iphone 5



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

When do people think the new Iphone 5 will be released???


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

january i think. usualy when there new products come out.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

tom-coupe said:


> january i think. usualy when there new products come out.


Christ thats ages away!!! can upgarde from my 3gs in july but was hoping the iphone 5 would be out shortly


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats good news for me my 4g will be up in September, get my money back on flea bay and 'upgrade'


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

iPhone 5 won't come out this year IMO. The iPhone 4S will be released in September lining up its release cycle with all the other ipod ranges.

It will be a minor tweak to the existing phone - more storage, better camera, different flash, faster dual core CPU as found in the ipad 2


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Check out the buyers guide http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/, the rumours i have seen suggest October..ish but as always with Apple they try to keep a very tight lid on release dates.
Simon


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

My contract on 3GS is finished in July but not wanting to upgrade to an iphone 4 and be stuck for 2 more years if the 5 will be coming out shorlty


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

just hang onto your 3gs mate, you dont have to upgrade when your contracts up you can just keep one going. and upgrade to the 5 when its released

i decided that when my 3gs contract is up im going to hang onto the phone and get a sim only contract for cheap as im happy with my 3gs


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Colt Man said:


> just hang onto your 3gs mate, you dont have to upgrade when your contracts up you can just keep one going.
> 
> i decided that when my 3gs contract is up im going to hang onto the phone and get a sim only contract for cheap as im happy with my 3gs


Fair point but the thought of an ugrade always makes me think woo hoooo

I am by no means bored of it thanks to the variety of apps, just like the thought of waiting to get the 5


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

my misses has got the iphone 4 and no matter what i do it wont let me update the firmware bloody apple!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

iPhones are normally released June/July time, however the iPhone 5/ next release is likely to be September 2011 :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

as said above, it'll be Autumn release for the iPhone 5/4S (whatever they're gonna call it)...
There will be a couple of minor hardware tweaks, but the main thing this year for iPhone users will be iOS5.
It's software that sets the phones apart these days and Apple have quite a bit of catching up to do in that dept. if you ask me.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

A210 AMG said:


> Thats good news for me my 4g will be up in September, get my money back on flea bay and 'upgrade'


Sept??... they werent released till June though.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ sorry don't understand...

I have a iPhone 4 and its up in September this year, So if they do bring out a 5 soon I'm ready to swap


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

There is a conference at the beginning of june, I'm sure there will be some info out then.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bungleaio said:


> There is a conference at the beginning of june, I'm sure there will be some info out then.


Lets hope its not "we are doing nothing until next year!!"


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

bgm46 said:


> My contract on 3GS is finished in July but not wanting to upgrade to an iphone 4 and be stuck for 2 more years if the 5 will be coming out shorlty


same here my runs out in june, so going to hang on as long as i can.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nats1984 said:


> same here my runs out in june, so going to hang on as long as i can.


why is it I only spot my typing errors after someone has quoted me????? Candygram for Mongo :wall:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

A210 AMG said:


> ^ sorry don't understand...
> 
> I have a iPhone 4 and its up in September this year, So if they do bring out a 5 soon I'm ready to swap


Did you get it in Sept last year then?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The iPhone 4 was June 10 I guess the iPhone 4s will be June 11 and the 5 June 12.....


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

PaulN said:


> The iPhone 4 was June 10 I guess the iPhone 4s will be June 11 and the 5 June 12.....


With everything thats happened in Japan, and the late release of the white iphone 4. Doubtful. Not that i'd complain if it dropped early!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Every white version has been late and every update has been June...... I realyy can't see it changing but it's only guess work...

I don't care cause ive got the 4 till next June anyway.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Every white version has been late and every update has been June...... I realyy can't see it changing but it's only guess work...
> .


They may have been late but only a couple months not 9 months. There is no way they will release the iPhone4s a couple months after releasing the White IP4 - it would not have been worth thier while releasing it.

WWDC has already been confirmed that its all about software this year (which is where the iPhone is normally announced) so this lines up with all the expectations that IO5 will be announced at the WWDC and the IP4S will be announced with the read of the iPod refresh.

This also lines up the release with the ipads much better as it gives a 6 month cycle. Having the iPad refresh so close to the iPhone refresh was never idea.


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Only Apple knows - you might as well ask when we are going to get a heatwave ?.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

bgm46 said:


> Fair point but the thought of an ugrade always makes me think woo hoooo
> 
> I am by no means bored of it thanks to the variety of apps, just like the thought of waiting to get the 5


You should save yourself some money when your contract ends and change to a sim only tariff at least until new iphone out

That's what i did when my iphone 3g contract ran out 18months ago. Changed from O2 to Voda. Got same deal but at £15 less a month.

My plan was to stay with it for 6months until the iphone 4 came out. When it was released though, I ended up buying direct from Apple and staying with my voda sim only tariff. Also signed up for the 12month version of tariff which was only £25 a month. Equivalent tariffs with iphone go for £45


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

As expected its just been confirmed by Apple that WWDC will be the instruction of IOS5 along with "Cloud" stuff i.e. iCloud. The rest will no doubt be around Lion which is also confirmed.

IP4s will be another day..


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd guess before steve jobs croaks


----------

